# Daiwa Tackle Pricing



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Just a quick one.
Just been informed by my regular tackle store here in Adelaide that they have been told by Daiwa that the book price for all Daiwa gear will be increasing by 20% by the middle of next month  .

Have just put on order to miss the price rise a Saltiga Z4500 that I have been Humming and Haring about for ages :twisted:

So if you NEED a new reel it may pay to get it sooner than later :?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Whoa, how can they justify that? Have the reels suddenly aged, and become higher quality all of a sudden?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, I've been eying off a new reel or two from the daiwa stable. 

Cheers


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd be surprised if most gear only rose by 20%, the dollar has dropped nearly 40% in the last 3 months (stuff the financial crisis its the dollar drop that is going to hurt us all!)


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Didn't notice alot of tackle prices drop while the dollar was up tho :twisted:


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

that's right Buff, i have heard the same from blokes selling all sorts of tackle, not just Daiwa. Overseas ebay purchases are already reflecting the full aussie dollar woes so in fact it is a good time to buy old stock retail from Aussie stores if you are in the market. There is a 20% off g loomis special for october at a well known mail order place based in coff's harbour and i bit the bullet (or it bit me??) today for a surf rod and surf reel (happened to be a Daiwa)- i have no association with them other than as a regularly fleeced tackle junkie customer, not sure if i am allowed to post their name here...
Jim


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok thanks Kraley,

it's motackle, http://www.motackle.com.au.

nup, no compo of any sort from them nor am i involved in any other type of agency arrangement in my line of work. Also, i am carefully not commenting on whether it actually is good value or whether to expect good service etc it's strictly buyer beware and all that.

hope this helps a few tackle junkies, gawd i nearly died when i saw the lure collections on a related thread.

Jim


----------



## Jase (Aug 11, 2008)

I picked up a Saltiga Z4500 a couple of months ago - sweet piece of kit!

yep prices are all going to be increasing, the Yen is at around 58 cents!!!! I was in Japan in July and the price was 99 cents!

Ananconda are having a 15% off all fishing gear tomorrow in most states and friday in others, they stock some Daiwa Tournament reels including Saltiga stuff so it might be worth thinking about?

cheers

Jase


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Not just tackle going up... I work in a bicycle store and we are dealing with cost increases of 20 to 40% on imported bikes. One manufacturer has increased their wholesale price twice in the last four weeks. With the dollar dropping, steel and rubber prices rising, we're caught smack bang in the middle!


Thanks for tip. Ordered myself a pre increase 2009 Scott P1 today.


----------

